# [SOLVED] unexpected kernel mode trap



## rakenward (Jan 13, 2013)

New installation of windows 8 now crashing at random giving blue screen with message as title line.At first seemed to occur when searching online but now happens offline with anti-virus software turned off. Also have disabled newly installed programs from automatic updating to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## mikenike500 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: unexpected kernel mode trap*

Follow the guide on how to post BSODs.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: unexpected kernel mode trap*

As mikenike500 said, please provide more information by following the blue screen posting instructions. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


----------



## rakenward (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: unexpected kernel mode trap*

Thanks for this. Since posting I have discovered that the conflict was with McAfee Total Security which I have now removed, and fixed the issue.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: unexpected kernel mode trap*

Thank you for posting back the solution. :-}

Once you are confident the problem is solved, please mark the thread solved by clicking *Thread Tools* at the top of the thread and choosing the option to *Mark this thread as solved*.


----------

